# Any reputable UK modders?



## Mad1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi I'm looking for someone to do and emitter swap for me. I've got a KL1 that's got an SSC led in it but it's died. I was going to send this to milkyspit but he seems very busy and I don't really want to bother him.

So is there a modder out there (UK) put a new led in for me?

Thank you. :twothumbs


----------



## easilyled (Feb 19, 2008)

I have had some emitter and L.E upgrades done by Sengoku and have
found his work to be excellent.

I'm not sure if he is still doing this as I haven't seen much activity
from him on CPF lately.


----------



## Mad1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Cheers easilyled.


----------

